# My panda cory isn't well



## fried rice (Feb 26, 2008)

My panda cory doesn't have its dorsal fin raised up, is this a bad sign? The panda also seems to be much less active than my other panda, he doesn't seem to eat much and just looks to be sleeping all day,

thanks for the advice,
bob


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Fill this out please:

1. Size of aquarium (# of gallons)
2. Is your aquarium setup freshwater or brackish water?
3. How long the aquarium has been set up?
4. What fish and how many are in the aquarium (species are important to know)
5. Are there live plants in the aquarium?
6. What temperature is the tank water currently?
7. What make/model filter are you using?
8. Are you using a CO2 unit?
9. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day?
10. When did you perform your last water exchange, and how much water was changed?
11. How often do you perform water changes?
12. How often and what foods do you feed your fish?
13. What type of lighting are you using and how long is it kept on?
14. What specific concerns bring you here at this time?
15. What are your water parameters? Test your pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate.
16. What test kit are you using and is it liquid or test strips?
17. When was the last time you bought a fish and how did they behave while in the pet store tank?


----------



## fried rice (Feb 26, 2008)

Fill this out please: 

1. Size of aquarium (# of gallons) 10 gallons
2. Is your aquarium setup freshwater or brackish water? freshwater
3. How long the aquarium has been set up? 
4. What fish and how many are in the aquarium (species are important to know) 6 sunset platies, 1 longfin blue danio, 2 panda cories, 2 albino cories
5. Are there live plants in the aquarium? i had some elodea but it was eaten
6. What temperature is the tank water currently? 75
7. What make/model filter are you using? whisper 10 gallon
8. Are you using a CO2 unit? no
9. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? it receives at least 9 hours of sunlight because the tank is across from a window
10. When did you perform your last water exchange, and how much water was changed? march 22, 2 gallons
11. How often do you perform water changes? once a week
12. How often and what foods do you feed your fish? daily flakes, and every other day i feed corydoras pellets
13. What type of lighting are you using and how long is it kept on? a 13 watt bulb for 10 hours
14. What specific concerns bring you here at this time? my panda cory doesnt have its dorsal fin up and is acting lothargic
15. What are your water parameters? Test your pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. pH 7, havent ever tested my nitrates
16. What test kit are you using and is it liquid or test strips? idk
17. When was the last time you bought a fish and how did they behave while in the pet store tank? bought the fish 3 weeks ago and the pandas were very active, ine of them is acting the same the other is lothargic


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

OK, need to know the parameters before we can really help. I'd suggest going and buying one of the API liquid testing kits (you shouldn't have to pay more than $20, I don't like Petsmart but they at least price better than most). 

Hey, do you have trouble with algae or do your fish take care of it? Also, you didn't answer how long you've had the tank set up.


----------



## fried rice (Feb 26, 2008)

sadly my panda cory died this morning and was much darker than my healthier cory, my tank has been set up for a year, and there is no algae problem what so ever


----------

